# Are you addicted to Silly Bandz?



## Cubing321 (Sep 6, 2010)

We all know them, the shaped silicone rubeer bandz. I have some but I'm not addicted. How bout you???


----------



## koreancuber (Sep 6, 2010)

lol sig.

I'm too old for them.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't really see the appeal to them.


----------



## Parity (Sep 6, 2010)

No I hate them but I have about 50 from girls from school.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

They are fake n gay.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 6, 2010)

No, I think that shaped rubber bands are stupid.



Spoiler



OMG I HAVE A SUPER RARE CIRCLE ONE!!!


----------



## joey (Sep 6, 2010)

I won some from Long Island 2010 ;D


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 6, 2010)

GO KATIE SOSIK.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

No!
I honestly don't understand there appeal, and why people would by so many. There is no purpose to them when you have them on. They're pointless when you have them off. 

They're just rubber bands shaped like different objects and things for those of you that don't know.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 6, 2010)

Silly bandz have swag. Ya'll be haters.


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Silly bandz have swag. Ya'll be haters.


btw She's a goon.


Spoiler


----------



## Owen (Sep 6, 2010)

Waste of plastic that could have been used for colorfull 3x3x7s...


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 6, 2010)

My sister has over 100...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have a yellow ladybug


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> Waste of plastic that could have been used for colorfull 3x3x7s...





> We all know them, the shaped *SILICONE* rubeer bandz. I have some but I'm not addicted. How bout you???]


first post


----------



## Samania (Sep 6, 2010)

I remember the good old days where rubber bands were used to hold together newspapers.

I am addicted to silly putty though. That stuff is awesome.


----------



## Dene (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never heard of them.


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> I have never heard of them.



Where have you been??


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 7, 2010)

Erm, No. I have a couple, because they've been given to me. I don't care.


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of them.
> ...



Not hanging out with all the 10 year old girls that think they're cool.


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



-Agrees with Dene-
75% of people say they are pointless. I do to.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 7, 2010)

I have one that's shaped like the woman on bathroom signs. I put her on my wrist and wear her sometimes. Other times I just leave her in my bedroom.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2010)

If I had the chance to personally cut every silly band in half, I would take that chance in a heartbeat.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 7, 2010)

Silly bands are silly; don't buy them. If someone gives them to you, melt it into a liquid and see if it can be used as lube. Probably not.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never heard of them either. I just looked them up and I've never even seen one of those. That's completely ridiculous.


----------



## shelley (Sep 7, 2010)

You think that's pointless? When I was in 3rd grade my peers were into Pogs. Kids collected cardboard circles.


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2010)

shelley said:


> You think that's pointless? When I was in 3rd grade my peers were into Pogs. Kids collected cardboard circles.



Yea but you could play games with those. What can you do with a wristband?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm addicted. These days I have to smoke about thirty of them to even start to feel it. I'm beginning to worry I won't be able to quit.

More seriously, I have never heard of these before today. I must not hang out with young enough children.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I'm addicted. These days I have to smoke about thirty of them to even start to feel it. I'm beginning to worry I won't be able to quit.
> 
> More seriously, I have never heard of these before today. I must not hang out with young enough children.



I didn't know smoking silly bandz was possible...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2010)

I have them in house. but I have no use for them.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of them.
> ...



Same place I've been, apparently.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 7, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



This is one big place I guess.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 7, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing321 said:
> ...



Even bigger I guess.
i have NEVER, let me say this again....EVER. heard of these things.

i'm not the type that shelters himself from the outside world either.

This one deserves the following:
:fp


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 7, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing321 said:
> ...





I'm not sure how popular they are out of the US.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 7, 2010)

They got banned from schools here in NY


----------



## Carson (Sep 7, 2010)

Every chain/retail/convenient store here has them sitting in the check-out lanes. Some stores even have huge signs in front advertising that they do in fact carry them. 

I don't wear bracelets, but if I did... I would probably have to stop for fear that someone would mistakenly think that I was wearing a silly band.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 7, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> They got banned from schools here in NY



yeah, I saw it on the news, they were banning it in certain schools in the us


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, I'm addicted. These days I have to smoke about thirty of them to even start to feel it. I'm beginning to worry I won't be able to quit.



qq wins forever


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, especially OK Go.


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

Owen said:


> Waste of plastic that could have been used for colorfull 3x3x7s...


I know right... 


Lorenzo said:


> Silly bands are silly; don't buy them. If someone gives them to you, melt it into a liquid and see if it can be used as lube. Probably not.



Post contains win. :tu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 7, 2010)

My opinion, don't use it for a fact.
Uselss. You might as well be wearing a breast cancer support braclet.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 7, 2010)

joey said:


> I won some from Long Island 2010 ;D



My beauty ones got all messed up in the bag 

http://i.imgur.com/4vq2n.jpg

That's supposed to be a hair dryer and a bottle of perfume.


----------



## Spyyder (Sep 7, 2010)

Never heard of or seen any until I just read this thread. I googled it, and I dont see the point of making/having any. Would be the most uncomfortable bracelets ever. ._.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm guessing these are more of a regional thing?
post where you're from and if they are or aren't around.

MN: no.


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 8, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> I'm guessing these are more of a regional thing?
> post where you're from and if they are or aren't around.
> 
> MN: no.



MN:YESS!! there everywhere here!!!



> (Originally Posted by Owen)
> Waste of plastic that could have been used for colorfull 3x3x7s...
> 
> I know right...
> ...



No


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 8, 2010)

Everyone hatin' on silly bandz. I will explain the power they have with this brief anecdote:

Today, I stole my friends giraffe silly band. She bought me an Oreo blizzard so I would give it back.


----------



## Carson (Sep 8, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Everyone hatin' on silly bandz. I will explain the power they have with this brief anecdote:
> 
> Today, I stole my friends giraffe silly band. She bought me an Oreo blizzard so I would give it back.


Brilliant


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 9, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Everyone hatin' on silly bandz. I will explain the power they have with this brief anecdote:
> 
> Today, I stole my friends giraffe silly band. She bought me an Oreo blizzard so I would give it back.



So true. At my school these things are like gold. Apparently there are rare ones that people will pay lots of money for. Lol. But really, you can trade a blue hippo band for like all sorts of stuff at my school. It's pretty crazy.


----------



## Logan (Sep 9, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> musicninja17 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing these are more of a regional thing?
> ...


Yeah, they're pretty common at my school.

BTW: How do you mix up wear and were? (in poll)


----------



## MEn (Sep 9, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> They got banned from schools here in NY



They did? I should read the news more.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Everyone hatin' on silly bandz. I will explain the power they have with this brief anecdote:
> 
> Today, I stole my friends giraffe silly band. She bought me an Oreo blizzard so I would give it back.



Stealing from a friend for something like that ain't that nice >_>
But still lol.


----------



## Kian (Sep 9, 2010)

This thread makes me feel old. Very old.


----------



## Wickex (Sep 10, 2010)

If it wasn't for Youtube I would've never heard of them. Here in The Netherlands I've never seen one.


----------



## maggot (Sep 10, 2010)

the reason why retailer are so crazy about these is because of their margin. they are cheap to produce, cheap to sell, high turns. about 60% margin on the popular one at walmart for $1USD.

i remember pog. even japan had pog.

jelly bracelets were banned from school not much time ago? i think these are of similar effect? blue hippo for sexual favor kinda thing. also the kids say they use them for "bra snaps", launching paper clip, and fashion decoration. i guess it is a status thing to have a yellow sunglasses and a blue hippo.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 10, 2010)

Theyre so dumb. The original silly bandz r so hard to find because so many companies copied them and they get the money.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 10, 2010)

What is this I don't even...

I can't even vote no, since I have never heard of silly bandz. Nothing respectable replaces a plural -s with a z, though, so I can only assume they are an asinine fad of some sort. Silly children.


----------



## clover (Sep 11, 2010)

I've only ever seen one at my school and everyone went crazy over it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> This thread makes me feel old. Very old.



If it makes you feel like you're too old for this silliness, well...I think it's a good thing in this case.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 11, 2010)

Unfortunately they are quite popular in my school. I'm in 10th grade too...


----------



## L.Daniels (Sep 29, 2010)

I love the silly bandz! im a nanny and the children i care for go CRAZY for these. it is almost ridiculous, yet im sure VERY cool to kids, how many different types of these things you can buy. they are in every store imaginable, even gas stations, coming in every color and shape you could ever want. i actually bought one of my kids a silly band necklace ?! it is a rubber necklace with tiny silly band charms that hang from it- i suppose the goal for these would be to collect tons of charms now for the necklace? 
they CAN be expensive depending on where you buy them though!! seems silly to pay $4-5 for a pack of shaped-rubber bands, right? Of course, Walmart is decently priced for most everything, but parents.. if your child is crazy for sillybandz and you don't want to spend that much this might help.... silly bandz at walmart


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 29, 2010)

L.Daniels said:


> I love the silly bandz! im a nanny and the children i care for go CRAZY for these. it is almost ridiculous, yet im sure VERY cool to kids, how many different types of these things you can buy. they are in every store imaginable, even gas stations, coming in every color and shape you could ever want. i actually bought one of my kids a silly band necklace ?! it is a rubber necklace with tiny silly band charms that hang from it- i suppose the goal for these would be to collect tons of charms now for the necklace?
> they CAN be expensive depending on where you buy them though!! seems silly to pay $4-5 for a pack of shaped-rubber bands, right? Of course, Walmart is decently priced for most everything, but parents.. if your child is crazy for sillybandz and you don't want to spend that much this might help.... silly bandz at walmart


 
WTF?


----------

